# Rügen ! Touren ?



## SnicTG (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo




Ich bin in zwei Wochen für einige Tage auf Rügen unterwegs. Kann mir da
jemand ein paar tolle Touren empfehlen. Muss nicht unbedingt zum Trailen
sein.



Gruß Thomas


----------



## vopsi (20. Oktober 2007)

Sag mir genau wo auf Rügen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feeelix (25. Februar 2008)

Wer nicht will, der hat meist schon. 


vopsi schrieb:


> Sag mir genau wo auf Rügen?


Was sagst Du mir, wenn ich *Breege* antworte?

Danke!

Felix


----------



## sirhenry (27. Februar 2008)

ich bin in den osterferien da. was gibt es an interessanten touren in der nähe von binz?


----------



## Hegi (28. Februar 2008)

bei binz liegt die granitz! ein kleines waldiges hügelgebiet mit vielen forstwegen... der trail direkt an der steilküste ist für biker verboten!

schön ist auch die umrundung des großen jasmunder bodden... da sind gegenüber vom schloss ralswiek schöne trails oben an der steilküste!

gibt auch eine kleinen radtouren führer!

http://www.thalia.de/shop/buch_star...SBN3-87073-210-5/ID960265.html?jumpId=3944738


----------



## vopsi (28. Februar 2008)

@sirhenry
wie Hegi bereits erwähnte, durch die Granitz übers Jagdschloss nach Sellin mit Anschlussmöglichkeiten Richtung Göhren bzw. dem Mönchgut. Vom Singletrail bis asphaltierte Radwege ist alles vorhanden. Direkt um Binz bietet sich auch ne Tour um den Schmachter See und/oder nach Prora an - je nach gewollter Tourlänge. Bei meiner Lieblingstour komme ich auf ca. 70 km und immerhin 400 Höhenmeter- landschaftlich absolut empfehlenswert.


----------

